# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Conversations with Dream Characters

## GeorgeJung

Does anyone ever talk to DC's or conversate with them?

Last night in my dream, I remember i was talking to a DC and having a conversation about music with him. Then i became lucid and continued the conversation. I asked him how does it feel to be a character in a dream, and he completely denied it. LOL . I then continued the conversation knowing very well that this was a dream, but the things he was saying was amazing. He was talking about philosphy's embedded in music. The power of music. And i even was listening to music that I HAVE NEVER HEARD BEFORE, that was absolutely excellent. It was amazing -

----------


## Arkhan

Why yes,  I talk to DCs quite often. The thing is, they often say things with no sense at all, or simply deny the fact that they are DCs (when I'm lucid only, for some reason). The thing I do is to laugh at them (you know, the I-am-superior kind of laugh), believe that if I do so, they will get scared and accept the fact that they are indeed DCs. And they do get scared. However I never listened to music in my dreams. I played a violin though, and quite well, though I haven't even seen a real violin in real life.

----------


## Lucid83

two nights ago in my lucid dream i was running in a park and came close to the sandbox

i decided to tell my dc's that they were in a a dream.

to prove it i took out my flickering watch (which was fluctuating between dates and times) and ramdomly outputting some jargon characters to the lcd.  I asked two dream characters to report the time and day to me.

they were Baffled!!!!  at a loss of words to say the least.  they didn't know what to say but i think that I was able to convince them that they were in a dream.

I thought it was absolutely hillarious

----------


## skywatcher

Last night I tried telling a DC I was dreaming.  I then showed him by poking my finger through my palm.  Interestingly, he just shrugged and walked away.

In another dream there was a girl who was only about 2 feet tall.  I tried telling her it was a dream and she didn't exist but she argued with me.  Pretty funny stuff!

I wonder if anyone's had a DC that acknowledged they were a DC?

----------


## Arbaces

> _Originally posted by chris__
> *Last night I tried telling a DC I was dreaming. *I then showed him by poking my finger through my palm. *Interestingly, he just shrugged and walked away.
> 
> In another dream there was a girl who was only about 2 feet tall. *I tried telling her it was a dream and she didn't exist but she argued with me. *Pretty funny stuff!
> 
> I wonder if anyone's had a DC that acknowledged they were a DC?*



Yap... first dream I suspect being an LD since before registering here I didn't knew the concept. My DC has simply been reading my thoughs or something, I was thinking while near her that this might be just a dream (some kind of reality check I guess), she said "I'm gonna pee on your dreams"   ::mrgreen::  .

Arbaces.

----------


## Kenomica

my DCs always deny being a DC. It's strange. Although my mum appeared as a DC recently (as my LD started in my house)....I told her I was having a lucid dream, and she said "oh cool!" and I told her to get out of my dream and she said "okay then". Does that really count? lol


My DCs have always denied it.

----------


## blade5x

My DCs don't deny it. If I say "Hey, this is a dream, I'm dreaming!", they usually get excited or happy and say "Really? Cool!" as if they were other real people becoming lucid, you never know  :smiley:

----------


## Kenomica

that's pretty cool, I think (in most peoples cases) the DCs react how you would expect them to react in real life....If you went up to someone in the street and said you are in y dream! they would be like, "errmm....k...freak   ::shock::  " So maybe our DCs react this way due to our expectations of real people in life.

----------


## Dangeruss

sometimes the actual words that my dcs say dont make any sense at all, but I still understand what they mean and don't even think about what they're actually saying. Most of my dcs are people from real life and they act pretty realistically. Most of them encourage my becoming lucid but they dont go through the effort of helping me out.

----------


## arne saknussemm

They never deny that you&#39;re dreaming.

But they always deny being dream characters.

There&#39;s a reason for that.

The next time any of you has a lucid dream, ask a character this question:

"How many dimensions are there?"

And don&#39;t post the answer here.  Instead, click on my blog and e-mail the answer to me.

----------


## Oneiro

> My DCs don&#39;t deny it. If I say "Hey, this is a dream, I&#39;m dreaming&#33;", they usually get excited or happy and say "Really? Cool&#33;" as if they were other real people becoming lucid, you never know 
> [/b]



That&#39;s not DCs denying the fact. That&#39;s just DCs agreeing with you...

...but if you ask them if they exist only in the head they ALWAYS deny it..

----------


## DyerMaker

> They never deny that you&#39;re dreaming.
> 
> But they always deny being dream characters.
> 
> There&#39;s a reason for that.
> 
> The next time any of you has a lucid dream, ask a character this question:
> 
> "How many dimensions are there?"
> ...



Why wouldn&#39;t you want them to post the answer? Im really curious now...

----------


## arne saknussemm

Because I want to see if anyone&#39;s answer matches anyone else&#39;s.

And if the answers are posted here, the project would be compromised.

----------


## DyerMaker

well it&#39;s definitely high on my lucid priority list so if I ever get to ask one I will be sure to let you know.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Same here.

I added you to my contact list, arne. That way I can just go there to find you when I have a lucid dream and talk to a DC.

----------


## Limitz

I talk to my DCs occasionally. It&#39;s funny how they react to different things. I find my Dream Characters a lot more interesting than people in real life. Sometimes my DCs are disturbing though. Once I stole a car and was driving around in really low lucidity, and there was a 10 year old kid with a teddy bear and he was telling me I was going to die no matter what I did. He was telling me all these depressing things, and I punched him in the face and slammed on the breaks, so he flew through the window. I got out and killed him, but his corpse was still talking and saying things like "This is just a dream of yours, so it&#39;s not fair. I&#39;m better than you and I could kill you in real life." Even though some of my DCs are really freaky, most of them are pretty cool.

----------


## Awhislyle

Isnt this more fitting for lucid experiences, not dream control?

But on the topic, yes, but not too much, I don&#39;t think they have much to offer.

----------


## Marvo

I had a lucid dream this other night. I told a person that I was lucid and he said "Hehe, that&#39;s cool mate". He didn&#39;t really give a shit actually. He was not like "Are you insane?" or "Lier". I did not get to ask him how he felt about being part of my dream.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

A few nights ago I mooned a DC who was driving a car. Lol we had an interesting water balloon fight.

----------


## Original Poster

My DCs look down sort of sad that I made them realize the extreme limitations of their existence.  They usually don&#39;t deny it.

----------


## Shineenigma

I don&#39;t genrally talk to my DCs but when I once told one that he was a dream character, he said to me, &#39;How do you know that you&#39;re not the dream character and that I&#39;m the one who&#39;s dreaming&#33;&#39;

----------


## bastkittygal

lmao one time my DC told me  I was dreaming and I became lucid. It was pretty funny considering it was my friend and all. She swore to me to promise not to wake up I was like ok but then I confronted her about it she denied ever dreaming that so I figure it was a DC.

----------


## NeAvO

I was at a wedding party in some ones house and i heard a DC say 
"We can&#39;t go home tonight"
I said "why can&#39;t you go home"
DC-"Isn&#39;t it obvious some one was murdered in our house"
I said "how"
DC- "someone picked up a chef and hit him against a teacher"

 ::roll::

----------


## John Updike

I&#39;ve summoned dead friends in dreams and conversed with them, knowing fully that they were dream characters.  Unfortunately he didn&#39;t have anything interesting to say, I asked him for advice and if he had messages for people, but he didn&#39;t have either.  All he could tell me is that life after death is better than life (he had a rough life) and that he didn&#39;t miss being alive.  He also aged rapidly during the conversation, which he explained by saying that it was because he&#39;d lived so much during his time on earth compared to other people.  

A dream character also made me become lucid once, and I conversed with them about being lucid.  I was on a bus and two kids were talking about lucid dreaming, and suddenly I just said "this is a dream though".  They said admiringly that I "do it so well and so vividly" and indeed that was quite a long, vivid lucid dream.

----------


## DreamDudeDave

> two nights ago in my lucid dream i was running in a park and came close to the sandbox
> i decided to tell my dc&#39;s that they were in a a dream.
> to prove it i took out my flickering watch (which was fluctuating between dates and times) and ramdomly outputting some jargon characters to the lcd.  I asked two dream characters to report the time and day to me.
> they were Baffled&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  at a loss of words to say the least.  they didn&#39;t know what to say but i think that I was able to convince them that they were in a dream.
> I thought it was absolutely hillarious
> [/b]



Could you have reported the time and day?

----------


## anothrguitarist

One time I decided to tell a dream character that our reality was a dream. When the words came out of my mouth, they came out in a robotic tone. He said something like "Yes, I know". Then I asked him "How does it feel to be a dream character?" He became enraged and started yelling.

    Another time I was riding in a car with my sisters. I then became lucid and told them that we were dreaming. They were fine with it and almost seemed happy.

    This reflects arne saknussemm post when he says that they never deny that you are dreaming, yet usually deny being dream characters. My question is, do dream guides act the same way? I will try to remember to ask the question "How many dimensions are there?"

----------


## Gez

It seems that if i try to have a conversation with DC&#39;s when im lucid they all run away   ::|:

----------


## Eminence~

> It seems that if i try to have a conversation with DC&#39;s when im lucid they all run away  
> [/b]



Lol. Are you mean to them? xD

I talk with mine all the time. In fact, I have a few very close friends who happen to be DC&#39;s, and know they are.

Does that make me weird?  :tongue2:

----------


## badassbob

I like to tell DCs that i&#39;m dreaming and that they&#39;re in my head just to see their reactions   ::bigteeth::  but other than that I usually don&#39;t bother with DCs, and just get on with having fun.   ::banana::

----------


## speedbasssux

The other night, I told the DC version of my girlfriend that I thought I was dreaming. She said something like "Oh yeah?" So I jumped into the air and stayed there. The look on her face was priceless&#33; She was so shocked to discover that she was part of my dream&#33; Then she started egging me on to do more fantastic stuff. "Fly through the wall&#33;" It felt weird to have a DC encouraging my lucidity.

----------


## Pyrox

> The other night, I told the DC version of my girlfriend that I thought I was dreaming. She said something like "Oh yeah?" So I jumped into the air and stayed there. The look on her face was priceless&#33; She was so shocked to discover that she was part of my dream&#33; Then she started egging me on to do more fantastic stuff. "Fly through the wall&#33;" It felt weird to have a DC encouraging my lucidity.
> [/b]



Hey that kinda happened to me. Except I stuck my finger through my hand.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I recall one dream in which I was getting a jar of olives off of a shelf at a store (I don&#39;t know what kind of store it was, but it definitely wasn&#39;t a grocery store) while talking to a woman who came to the store very often. When I got the olives off of the shelf, she told me, "You know, my father was murdered by an olive murderer."

Those poor olives...

----------


## HotPastrami

> I recall one dream in which I was getting a jar of olives off of a shelf at a store (I don&#39;t know what kind of store it was, but it definitely wasn&#39;t a grocery store) while talking to a woman who came to the store very often. When I got the olives off of the shelf, she told me, "You know, my father was murdered by an olive murderer."
> 
> Those poor olives...
> [/b]




i hear the olive murderer&#39;s accomplice is the ham burglar

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

ever since i have been getting LDs i have tried different things. one dream i wanted to talk to a DC. so i walked up to him and asked for directions and he helped me. i asked him if h knew he was in my dream and he said yes.

Also, one time in a dream i wrote a song. I couldnt remember it though. All i know is it wasnt a song i have ever listened to.

----------


## Reality's Flaw

Oh, yeah that&#39;s cool. It&#39;s amazing too hear really cool music in dreams, and wake up and realise your mind made it all&#33; I&#39;ve written stuff in my dreams also, but ended up forgeting later. Too bad cause it was better than the stuff I&#39;ve already done.

----------


## DuB

I usually ignore DC&#39;s, since they&#39;re not even real people and all, but sometimes I talk to them. Here&#39;s an excerpt from my dream journal of my most interesting and memorable conversation with a DC:



> The dream gets a little hazy, but the next thing I know I&#39;m in my brother&#39;s room, which is right by by mine, except for some reason his room is rearranged. I&#39;m sitting on the edge of my brother&#39;s bed, talking to 2 DC&#39;s who are sitting on the other side of the bed, leaning their backs against the wall; a white guy and a white girl, both roughly my age. I ask them, "So what&#39;s it like to be a dream character? Just a figment of somebody&#39;s imagination?" The girl gets kind of offended at this. She gives me a "look" and says, "We&#39;re not just &#39;figments of somebody&#39;s imagination.&#39;" They go on to explain how they have a consistent dream world/community set up. Every time that I go to sleep I visit their world, and when I&#39;m awake they still exist, I&#39;m just absent from their world until the next time I dream. The DC&#39;s have complex relationships with each other, jargon that I&#39;m not familar with, the works; according to them, it&#39;s like a parallel universe. I ask them if it&#39;s the same world that everyone goes to when they dream. They don&#39;t really understand my question so I rephrase it. "Let&#39;s say that I have a dream in which I meet a dream character named Bob. Then let&#39;s say that a friend of mine has a dream in which he meets a dream character named Fred. Would Bob be able to meet Fred in the dream world?" They look at each other. "Eh... I don&#39;t know about _that_..." they reply. Basically no. I mention that it must suck that they can never leave the dream world. They say it isn&#39;t so bad.[/b]



DCs don&#39;t always respond the same for me when I tell them that I&#39;m dreaming and that they are a DC. Sometimes they deny it, sometimes they are like "duh," and sometimes they seem completely indifferent or think that I&#39;m crazy.

----------


## Reality's Flaw

Hmm. That&#39;s interesting. Too be honest I never talk that much in my dreams, so I can&#39;t really remember actual dialog. But when you mentioned that parallel dream world thing, that reminded me of a lucid I had way back when I was 13. I had this dream where I found out that every time we fall asleep, we go into their world, but whenever they go to sleep, they come into ours. Also, every person in this world supposedly had an exact copy of them living in the dream world, and vice versa. In the dream, I wanted to get back into my world, so I went into this building to jump from one of the floors, so I would wake up. Some of the dream characters saw what I was trying to do and tried to stop me, since according to them, I was commiting suicide&#33; I ended up going through with it tho, and before I hit the ground I woke up. But yeah, it&#39;s interesting to see what your mind creates for people to do in your dreams.

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

> My DCs don&#39;t deny it. If I say "Hey, this is a dream, I&#39;m dreaming&#33;", they usually get excited or happy and say "Really? Cool&#33;" as if they were other real people becoming lucid, you never know 
> [/b]



Many years ago a DC version of my dad told me im dreaming and got me lucid   ::banana::

----------


## tiddlywink101

Why not prepare a survey for your DC&#39;s and memorise it before bed?
Try and remember one characters answers and note them in you dream journal.
I might even try this one myself

----------


## IamRadical

what are dcs?


dream characters nvm

----------


## Gez

Hah most of the time if i try and tell DC&#092;&#39;S this is a dream they panic and run off  ::D:

----------


## davidsusername

well then just make sure after u complete it to post the answeres here cause im curious now, and if i remember to ask a dc that then ill email you i just always have all these things to do when i become lucid and when i get there i never remember

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

> I was at a wedding party in some ones house and i heard a DC say 
> "We can&#39;t go home tonight"
> I said "why can&#39;t you go home"
> DC-"Isn&#39;t it obvious some one was murdered in our house"
> I said "how"
> DC- "someone picked up a chef and hit him against a teacher"
> 
> 
> [/b]




lol. . . this made me giggle for like a minute. . . 

also. . . for people that make up music in their dreams frequently. . . maybe you should get a tape recorder to keep next to your bed so when you write some dream music you can hum it into the tape recorder upon waking with any of the words you can remember. . . it might not help you become a world famous musician but it could help you recall the dream song years later when the tune has faded from your memory. That&#39;s definitely a memory I wouldn&#39;t want to lose.

----------


## MisterPlow

> They never deny that you&#39;re dreaming.
> 
> But they always deny being dream characters.
> 
> There&#39;s a reason for that.
> 
> The next time any of you has a lucid dream, ask a character this question:
> 
> "How many dimensions are there?"
> ...



Im curious to find out the end result of this "experiment", and what exactly the point was. plz tell   ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Chatter-Box

I tried to converse with a DC once,
 there were two and I wanted one to leave so it would be a 1 on 1 conversationg so I said "Robbie your gone" to get rid of one (I seemed to know his name) but they both stood up to me as if "You don&#39;t tell us what to do."

It was a very ominous feeling   ::bowdown::

----------


## Patrick

Whenever I talk with DC&#39;s they just act and talk just like that person would in real life... but if I touch on the subject that I&#39;m dreaming and they&#39;re a DC, they try to get away from me as fast as possible.

----------


## NeAvO

Me-"Whats the meaning of life?"

DC-"I love pigs"

----------


## Daen

I love talking to dream characters when i can remember to or the opportunity arises, and they are almost always very helpful.

Recently I had an increadibly romantic dream (you know the ones) that ended up being luicd. I was lucid for quite a while but didn&#39;t know how to bring it up. I felt the dream slipping away so I interupted my dream girl (anima) and asked her if she was dreaming or whether she was a character in my dream. She looked a little sad and said, "I&#39;ve been thinking about that a lot recently."

"So you&#39;re a dream character then?" She seemed even more forlorn so I went to reassure her that I was perfectly happy with her being a part of me (as I was). 

Before I could though she said, "doesn&#39;t that make us like Yin and Yang though?"

"Yes&#33; Absolutely&#33;" I replied excitedly, which made her really happy. I miss her.

In another dream I told my sister that we were lucid, and that she could prove it to herself by holding her nose and breathing through it. She scolded me lightly for interupting her story. After she finished she remarked, "That is a good technique isn&#39;t it&#33;?"

I think we dream all the time, not just during sleep and R.E.M. and that reality there is as valid and real as reality here. I also believe that a dream takes place in a higher more "collective" realm (like the astral plane and higher) where the "subconscious" creates the dream as opposed to our normal consciousness, usually as a series of "hallucinations". If we strip a dream of the hallucinations that comprise it (by intending to), we are left with the "collective/astral" reality. 

Peace,

Rob.

----------


## arne saknussemm

Amyone who is able to converse with "dream characters" should contact me.

Go to my blog and click on ViEW MY COMPLETE PROFILE to get my e-mail address.

----------


## Zacco

I summoned Brad Pitt one time and he came to teach six of us how to have sex. He said something like "I&#39;m tough and sexy so I need a threesome to do it right&#33;" You know what he did? He divided us into three groups of two.

I named my dream "Brad Pitt - Smartass of the Fort."

----------


## Dtraveller

> My DCs don't deny it. If I say "Hey, this is a dream, I'm dreaming!", they usually get excited or happy and say "Really? Cool!" as if they were other real people becoming lucid, you never know



man,that was hilarious.

----------


## DeDromer

I become lucid many times reality checking during false awakenings. Because of that I'm often in my bedroom with my girlfriend. I always enter in the mirror to transition in another place.
- once I become lucid and my girlfriend ask me what I was doing. "I'm having a lucid dream sweetie". "Oh nice! Have fun!" "Thanks sweetie! I have to enter in the mirror now! See you later!" "See you later sweetie!" <3

- same situation, this time I invite her to come with me and our car joins us and we all pass through the mirror. Once in the other side, our cat disappeared (not too bad, after all it is just a dream) but she becomes very uncertain about flying. "Don't worry! It's a dream! We can do what we want!" I encourage her and let her see how it works, so that she finally tries and she can also fly! "I can do it! I can fly! Thanks my love!"

----------


## Dtraveller

when i become lucid,i call out the name of this DC who is my friend and i was dumbstuck today when i asked him if we met before and i said yes,he is the only DC i know his name.thinking about him before sleep makes me lucid.

----------


## Dtraveller

so,since he remembers me and i know his name and i too remember him,does it mean we are living in two different parallel universes.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> It seems that if i try to have a conversation with DC's when im lucid they all run away



I get this too! Then I realize it's not a dream...  ::cry::

----------


## LittleMouse

Whenever I become lucid and inform my dc's that they are in my dream they just look at me with a blank expression and stop all activity! Its like ' ok, the gig is up, we don't have to pretend to do anything anymore.'  ::lol::

----------

